# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  اجراءات تصحيح الاسم بالمحكمة

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
رئاسة السلطة القضائية
المكتب الفني والبحث العلمي

النمرة: م . ف /عمومي/2/4
التاريخ: 12/ يوليو/ 2009م

منشور قضائي رقم {1/2009م} 
لقد ظل مجتمعنا السوداني على مدى قرون صائناً لقيم المروءة والطهارة، غير أنه في الآونة الأخيرة بدأت تطل علينا بعض الممارسات الدخيلة على مجتمعنا، من صنوف التحايل والتزوير وشهادة الزور،؛ حيث امتهن بعض ضعاف النفوس شهادة الزور، غير عابئين بمآلاتها من خسران؛ إذ قال تعالى: " إن الذين يشترون بعهد الله وأيمانهم ثمناً قليلاً، أولئك لا خلاق لهم في الآخرة ولا يكلمهم الله ولا ينظر إليهم يوم القيامة، ولا يزكيهم ولهم عذابٌ أليم" آل عمران من الآية 77-.ومما لوحظ في عمل بعض المحاكم، قيامها بإصدار إشهادات بتغيير اسم الجد الأعلى- أو الأب وإن علا- بناءً على رغبة طالب التعديل، وما يرمي إليه من تعديل سجل بعض القطع العقارية، بعد تحقيق التوافق بين الاسم المعدّل وبين الاسم المسجل به العقار-، وقد فتح ذلك باباً أوسع من أبواب الاحتيال والتزوير.بناءً عليه فإنني أوجه المحاكم بما يلي:-أولاً: ضرورة الالتزام بالضوابط المقررة لتغيير الأسماء، فالمنشور القضائي رقم {60} الصادر في 4/6/1973م قد منع بصفةٍ جازمة تغيير اسم الأب أو الجد. إن ثمة ضرورات قد تقتضي تصحيح اسم الأب أو الجد- وإن علا-، وعندئذٍ فلا يصار إلى تصحيح الاسم بمجرد إشهاد، بل يلزم إجراء تحقيقات دقيقة، ضمن محضر تركة – إن كان التعديل مراداً لاسم متوفي- أو في محضر مواد متنوعة إن كان حياً، وقد نصت المذكرة رقم م ش/عمومي/4 الصادرة في 25/6/1973م على أن: " القاعدة التي يمكن أن تعطي الإجابة على كل الأسئلة ... أنه إذا كان يريد تغيير غير اسمه الخاص كاسم والده أو جدّه، فإن كانا أحياءً، فلا بد من استجوابهما في محضر، وإن كانا أمواتاً، فلابد من إثبات الاسم الجديد في محضر تحقيق وراثي، بعد سؤال كل الورثة الذين سوف يتأثرون بهذا التغيير" أهـ-. ثم صدر المنشور رقم 41/87 متضمناً ضوابط أخرى تتعلق بتصحيح أسماء الأشخاص بوساطة المسجل العام للأراضي، ومتضمناً توجيهات للمحاكم بإتباع ضوابط وإجراءات تحقيقية معينة لذات الغرض-. وكل تلك المنشورات والمذكرات مؤداها عدم جواز تغيير غير الاسم الخاص إلاّ عند الضرورة وفق ضوابط خلاصتها عدم التغيير أو التصحيح بإشهاد مجرد، وضرورة الاستيثاق من صحة المعلومات المتعلقة بالاسم ومن عدم إرادة الإضرار بآخرين-.ثانياً: يجب الامتناع عن تعديل- أو الأمر بتعديل- سجل أية قطعة عقارية بموجب الإقرارات، سواء كانت صادرة بإشهادات أو بغيرها، وعلى السادة القضاة ومكاتب التسجيلات إنفاذ هذا الأمر-.ثالثاً: ضرورة العناية بالاستقصاء التام بالاستجواب الدقيق عند الإدلاء بالشهادات أمام المحاكم، بما يمكن من معرفة وتمييز الشاهد الزور الذي تضيع به الحقوق؛ عن الشاهد العدل الذي تصان به الحقوق.والله الموفق ... 

صدر تحت توقيعي في اليوم التاسع عشر من رجب عام 1430هـالموافـــــــــــــــــــــــــــق اليوم الثاني عشر من شــــــهر يوليو عام 2009م 
جلال الدين محمد عثمان رئيس القضاء 
معنون إلى:-§ كل المحاكم 

المسجل العام للأراضي
*

----------

